# EA is going to jack up Video game Prices



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

> The United Kingdom based retail outlet, GAME, has verified that the price of next-gen titles from Electronic Arts for the PlayStation 4 (and presumably the Xbox One) will be raised from ?39.99 to ?54.99





> In American speak we're looking at games from Electronic Arts costing $80 a pop.






So... 3 years in a row for worst company?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't mind games raising the prices, Nintendo were selling games at this price 15 years ago. If it stops developers trying to blindside us with on less DLC I won't mind paying this price.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't mind games raising the prices, Nintendo were selling games at this price 15 years ago. If it stops developers trying to blindside us with on less DLC I won't mind paying this price.



some of EA's games have pre order DLC for gamestop and it's not even 6 months to the release date :I

EA is never going to stop grubbing for money D;


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Saw this. Figured they'd trying doing something with the online passes gone now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2013)

lol they killing them self.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2013)

Well there is a differance between planned DLC and on disc DLC. A good example would be the Dragon Age Origins Shale DLC, they didn't have enough time to finish the character before the game went gold, so they finished her while the game shipped and came as preorder DLC. 

Of course that doesn't excuse Bioware or EA from not hiring more employees to have it finished when the game became gold.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't care if the raise the price of their games, I just won't buy them. Not paying close to ?60 for a game.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

?54.99?! Holy crap.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting.

Here's my rebuke:


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2013)

^  Tim Curry 

And I was so excited to get Battlefront III


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

I doubt this will stop day one DLC and online passes, they're likely doing this because MS got rid of their DRM.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Why does EA always seem to be the one with money issues.  They obviously have too many executives in the company.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

In an Exec's mind, not having enough money is always a problem, regardless of how much money you actually have.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, so that's one publisher I won't be buying any games from. If GAME's ?40 is being increased to ?55, that means the RRP will be somewhere around ?65. Which is just unacceptable on principle alone.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

We just have to wait a little longer until the price drops.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2013)

Other then the bitching of the quality of games EA puts out, games are relatively cheap compared to how they used to be, the price hike was to be expected.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

Bargain Bin only for me then.


Lol EA games.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 15, 2013)

Fuck EA and all there sports or unfinished RPGs i won't buy there games the Sims is just the same old shit and Bioware can't release a good game anymore.


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2013)

They will probably say something like "the customers demand big budget games with the best graphics ever so we have to charge this much"/////

of course the success of the Wii and DS should prove that no, customers don't demand the best graphics and big budgets,...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2013)

Guess I'm pirating dem Star Wars games.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 15, 2013)

Like I'm going to pay that much for a game, EA ain't getting any of my money. They are too money hungry. I'll mostly rent if i'm interested in any of their games.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Other then the bitching of the quality of games EA puts out, games are relatively cheap compared to how they used to be, the price hike was to be expected.



Games are cheaper now is an excuse and piss poor defense.
"It's cheaper now so charge more."
It's still expensive especially in an economy where conserving money has become a priority for many people. And sometimes you have those uber 5-6 titles released that come out in 1-2 months.
That is 300 dollars easy.

Also, we get raped on DLC that is already on the disc and shitty costume color swaps. Sure there is quality DLC but sometimes entire 1 part of a season pass's DLC is on the disc. 

if you were to buy ME3 and all DLC full price you'd be hitting the 100$ mark plus is you spend MS/PSN points/dollars on the spectre packs. 
20 dollars more than when video games "were expensive."


Plus look at how many times street fighter 4 is being remade.
Ultra now like the 4th or 5th iteration of the SAME GAME.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 15, 2013)

OH fuck, it seems no BF4 for me then. Especially since in Canada it's gonna be $90 because of taxes  No fucking way I'm paying that. That's of course if PC gaming doesn't count for ''next gen'' because I was buying it for pc. I guess there's still hope maybe. nah...no way


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2013)

Do people not remember the dark days of cartridges?

Mind you, this is pretty dumb, but what super, blistering titles does EA have up its sleeve that will affect any sensible gamer?  Madden?  Sports?  Medal of Duty: Beeflarge McShooter VIV?  Oh heavens, how will we cope?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

but battlefield on pc is epic D:
i love my jihad jeeps and suicide helis T____T

plus bioware when they arent fucking up is pretty cool


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2013)

Bioware has been one big fuckup since the EA acquisition.

Whaddaya know?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Say goodbye to those PS4/XB1 cross gen ports from EA then. 

3rd strike and they're out, at this point i wouldn't mind if they got THQ'd this gen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2013)

EA gonna EA.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Say goodbye to those PS4/XB1 cross gen ports from EA then.
> 
> 3rd strike and they're out, at this point i wouldn't mind if they got THQ'd this gen.



Now that's just cruel to all those Starwars Battlefront fans that finally have hope.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Games are cheaper now is an excuse and piss poor defense.
> "It's cheaper now so charge more."
> It's still expensive especially in an economy where conserving money has become a priority for many people. And sometimes you have those uber 5-6 titles released that come out in 1-2 months.
> That is 300 dollars easy.



No its cheaper for the past 15 years and you have no reason to bitch when the prices go up because producing games becomes more expensive to make then they were years ago. Case and Point, Nintendo completely underestimated the production of HD titles and how they require twice as much human resources as wii games did.

If publishers want to keep the prices low, they have to make sure the game has a high sales margin, which is why they push DLC, pandering to whats popular(tacking on a multiplayer for example) and exclusive content.

A big problem with the gaming industry is that we don't have a clear indicators on how much money is spent making video games, meaning we as consumers can't determine a reasonable price we should be paying.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol were you guys expecting something good coming out of EA's asshole? Coz most of you sound surprised.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> No its cheaper for the past 15 years and you have no reason to bitch when the prices go up because producing games becomes more expensive to make then they were years ago. Case and Point, Nintendo completely underestimated the production of HD titles and how they require twice as much human resources.
> 
> If publishers want to keep the prices low, they have to make sure the game has a high sales margin, which is why they push DLC, pandering to whats popular(tacking on a multiplayer for example) and exclusive content.
> 
> A big problem with the gaming industry is that we don't have a clear indicators on how much money is spent making video games, meaning we as consumers can't determine a reasonable price we should be paying.



STOP RESPONDING TO MY TROLLBAIT
I'M RUNNING OUT OF SHIT TO SAY


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> STOP RESPONDING TO MY TROLLBAIT
> I'M RUNNING OUT OF SHIT TO SAY


----------



## Gino (Jul 16, 2013)

EA oh those guys well.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 16, 2013)

>gets rid of a scummy policy
>substitutes it with another

Oh, EA, it's like you never left us. pek

They'll probably take a few more franchises hostage in case anyone has second thoughts about supporting this shit.


----------



## platinumtree (Jul 16, 2013)

What happened to the EA I know?! The one that gave us NFS: HS and the Harry Potter games?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 16, 2013)

There is absolutely 0% chance that I will ever buy a game for ?54.99. If that is the new standard, then I guess there's no point in me getting a new console. Even ?39.99 seemed too much for me. I used to by ?20 games for PS2, only spending ?30 on the new games I really wanted quick. Which wasn't really many games at all.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, EA


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

lol EA.

Looks like I'm pirating Battlefront 3. I mean, they got rid of their DRM policies, they can't stop me!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 16, 2013)

fucking hell, fuck all that

i ain't spending that much money on a game

nah


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 16, 2013)

Why Don Matrick decide to turn down a job at Ea i sure they could use him with there new plan to milk money they didn't earn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 16, 2013)

If EA isn't able to make they money they want to make at those prices, they'll probably close down soon.

When sales are lagging, increasing prices is usually not the option most people go to because you know you will sell less. When this fails, EA won't lower their prices back down, they'll close shop.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> So... 3 years in a row for worst company?


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

**EA**

Boy, this is sure going to affect me in various ways.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 16, 2013)

They are really doing a good job so that people will hate them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't care if the raise the price of their games, I just won't buy them. Not paying close to ?60 for a game.





Velocity said:


> Yeah, so that's one publisher I won't be buying any games from. If GAME's ?40 is being increased to ?55, that means the RRP will be somewhere around ?65. Which is just unacceptable on principle alone.





Canute87 said:


> We just have to wait a little longer until the price drops.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> fucking hell, fuck all that
> 
> i ain't spending that much money on a game
> 
> nah



This isn't the issue here. The issue is that dumb brain damaged sheep will buy these games, and in turn make other publishers follow suit. Leaving us with a steaming retching pile of bullshit to deal with in the up coming years. 

It's exactly what people predicted was going to happen, with all the idiots supporting the less(in comparison) bullshit policies in the past, such as on-disc first day DLC, microtransactions, and online passes. 

This is just the beginning tho. More shit to come.


----------



## Roman (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't mind games raising the prices, Nintendo were selling games at this price 15 years ago. If it stops developers trying to blindside us with on less DLC I won't mind paying this price.



As if this means there are going to be less DLCs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2013)

[youtube]kvQyu4aovXA[/youtube]

MainEvent on it again


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jul 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> So... 3 years in a row for worst company?



I was gonna just post the word 'Cunts', but whilst I still feel that, I rent 99% of my games so they wouldn't get my money anyway. I'm so stingy with my money. I buy my games at the best price, certainly not at GAME.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2013)

This may seem like a silly question, but I'm not really a huge gamer and don't pay much attention to these things either, so you'll have to forgive me if this is a dumb question. What games do EA make? I know of a few titles, but none of the ones I know actually affect me that much, so I'm curious as to whether or not I'm missing some games out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

it probably EA fault getting butt hurt after Xbox removed the DMR policy and they got bited it the butt by removing the code pass thing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> This isn't the issue here. The issue is that dumb brain damaged sheep will buy these games, and in turn make other publishers follow suit. Leaving us with a steaming retching pile of bullshit to deal with in the up coming years.
> 
> It's exactly what people predicted was going to happen, with all the idiots supporting the less(in comparison) bullshit policies in the past, such as on-disc first day DLC, microtransactions, and online passes.
> 
> This is just the beginning tho. More shit to come.



And when their company goes to the shitter, who will they blame then?

*A.* The overly ambitious developers who want to make the most technologically advanced game, budgets be damned.

*B.* The business guys who want more money, turn almost every game into a expensive service, and shut those same services down when they're too costly to maintain.

*C.* The futurists and analysts who say games need to be expensive and always-online, or deceptive free-to-play schemes.

*D.* The majority of consumers who didn't ask for all this, but unknowingly went along for the ride until they realized they were being fooled.

Me? I'm going to assume they'll choose "D." every single time.


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 16, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What games do EA make?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2013)

Why did I not think of that?

Thanks, Planet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> This isn't the issue here. The issue is that dumb brain damaged sheep will buy these games, and in turn make other publishers follow suit. Leaving us with a steaming retching pile of bullshit to deal with in the up coming years.
> 
> It's exactly what people predicted was going to happen, with all the idiots supporting the less(in comparison) bullshit policies in the past, such as on-disc first day DLC, microtransactions, and online passes.
> 
> This is just the beginning tho. More shit to come.



Which is exactly why this company needs to crash and burn. As if their support from the DRM fiasco wasn't enough, this is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Vice (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone outright defending this bullshit can kiss my ass.


----------



## Doge (Jul 16, 2013)

Nintendo very well got away with it 15+ years ago, but it's not happening again.  With DLC and a more wary consumer that's more inclined to buy the cheap mobile games and PC options, EA would be absolutely stupid to spike up prices to $80 a game.  That's literally more for a new game than a refurbished Nintendo Wii.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

kresh said:


> Nintendo very well got away with it 15+ years ago, but it's not happening again.  With DLC and a more wary consumer that's more inclined to buy the cheap mobile games and PC options, EA would be absolutely stupid to spike up prices to $80 a game.  That's literally more for a new game than a refurbished Nintendo Wii.



With all the madness going on with EA I'm starting to think it wasn't EA that dropped Nintendo, it was Nintendo that dropped EA when they approached them with Origin, and showed them plans for $80 games. Resulting in EA going he didn't dump me, I dumped him. Madness I know.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 16, 2013)

Besides the mandatory bioware games, i'll just skip out on all other EA games. Simple as that.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2013)

After the SimCity fiasco people are still buying EA games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Besides the mandatory bioware games, i'll just skip out on all other EA games. Simple as that.



No such thing as mandatory in gaming.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Do people not remember the dark days of cartridges?
> 
> Mind you, this is pretty dumb, but what super, blistering titles does EA have up its sleeve that will affect any sensible gamer?  Madden?  Sports?  Medal of Duty: Beeflarge McShooter VIV?  Oh heavens, how will we cope?



Not all games were $70 dollars. And when they were that much, usually you'd get something extra.  80 Page illustrated manuals, a couple posters, even a player's guide for the entire game that listed pretty much everything including enemy lists, items, to full blown walkthoughs.  It was like buying a modern day collector's edition.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2013)

Cartridges were expensive too y'know.^

These are discs with gimped content retilled and reshilled to sell to the feckless consumer.

But Im not a consumer.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Cartridges were expensive too y'know.^
> 
> These are discs with gimped content retilled and reshilled to sell to the feckless consumer.
> 
> But Im not a consumer.



This is indeed why games cost more back in the day, it was due to the cost of the carts.  Note, when Sony released the PSX its games were $10 cheaper than N64 games and that was all due to how cheap CDs were to produce compared to carts.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

$10 cheaper my ass, I remember paying retail $100 for Smash 64.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2013)

You can probably blame the specific retailer for that.

PSX games generally cost $50 while N64 were $60 with the odd one being $70 (but the vast majority being $60)


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

phantasy star 4 was like a 100 dollars with inflation adjusted.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, either this is an unsubstantiated rumor, or that enough consumer backlash will convince EA to not go ahead with this. I mean, its not like people are going to go in droves paying nearly $80 to buy Battlefield or the latest BioWare game, right?...

...Ah, who am I kidding


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, but that 60-80 bucks you paid was not a number updated for current inflation.  

Games were expensive back then; there's nothing you can argue contrary, semantics or not.  That also has nothing to do with EA being the bottom of the barrel as a publisher and developer, so no one here should even be concerned beyond laughing about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2013)

Has to be EA. We're not hearing news about next gen games raising their prices but EA specifically. They've done a great job over the last couple of years with some of their moves (increased microtransactions, DLCs, eliminating certain elements that I enjoyed *coughMaddencough*) Yeah, I was doubtful about buying any EA games for the upcoming gen (though about getting Live just for lulz) but they made my decision much easier.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

isnt this only in europe?


----------



## Doge (Jul 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> With all the madness going on with EA I'm starting to think it wasn't EA that dropped Nintendo, it was Nintendo that dropped EA when they approached them with Origin, and showed them plans for $80 games. Resulting in EA going he didn't dump me, I dumped him. Madness I know.



EA's garbage.  And I'm VERY wary about Nintendo after the whole "we will Youtube videos because they make money off our IP, we don't care if every other company allows it" incident along with attempting to ban Melee from EVO 2013.  They relented both times, but I'm not trusting them if they want to try to stamp out prematurely everyone and everything they see is hurting their "casual and family oriented" style.  

Yes, it is madness.  I'm probably dumping EA after $80 games.  Two of those could get you an Xbox 360 bundle.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

kresh said:


> EA's garbage.  And I'm VERY wary about Nintendo after the whole "we will Youtube videos because they make money off our IP, we don't care if every other company allows it" incident along with attempting to ban Melee from EVO 2013.  They relented both times, but I'm not trusting them if they want to try to stamp out prematurely everyone and everything they see is hurting their "casual and family oriented" style.
> 
> Yes, it is madness.  I'm probably dumping EA after $80 games.  Two of those could get you an Xbox 360 bundle.



Fair enough.

You don't dump EA. EA dumps you. Or so they tell themselves.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't care about EA before this, but if I did this would make me drop them.



Xiammes said:


> $10 cheaper my ass, I remember paying retail $100 for Smash 64.



1: You were being ripped off by a particular retailer. N64 games sold at $60, $70 at most.

Or...

2: It could have come bundled with a rumble pack for your controller, which would ramp up the price.

Also...

3: YMMV, but Smash 64 is so good you can pay $100 for it and still feel you got your money's worth.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2013)

Old school prices were pretty bullshit.

But this has no excuse either.



> Fair enough.
> 
> You don't dump EA. EA dumps you. Or so they tell themselves



>being on the EA train at all


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Old school prices were pretty bullshit.
> 
> But this has no excuse either.



No one said it was.

Step up, Senpai!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2013)

>speaking in general


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2013)

Like it was said, stuff like carts were expensive and CDs and DVDs were cheaper. Whats the excuse for this? For the graphics?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2013)

>even caring about EA at all

Sure, the homeless man pissing himself in the street is pretty gross, but I don't really care about it, either.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2013)

Is that the only source with this information? If so I wouldn't say it's a fact yet. I bought Battlefield 4 for under $50 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2013)

>4

In what time machine?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Other then the bitching of the quality of games EA puts out, games are relatively cheap compared to how they used to be, the price hike was to be expected.



Not when the value of the product has been shot to hell.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >4
> 
> In what time machine?



He pre-ordered one of those cards from walmart I think, but those are 60$


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Not when the value of the product has been shot to hell.



It should be expected when the price to develop games have shot up to hell. When a game sells just over a million copies isn't considered a huge success, something is clearly wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, game budgets.

IF they have to do this sorta crap they should stop providing product and re-organize their shit.

Gamers are not content with being like airline customer,getting half of their can of soda.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It should be expected when the price to develop games have shot up to hell. When a game sells just over a million copies isn't considered a huge success, something is clearly wrong.



Sounds like their problem and not ours, specifically with management and pacing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2013)

More or less.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2013)

Atleast theyre back making NBA Live games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 18, 2013)

Yup but apparently no more ncaa games. I'll just leave this here.

this


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2013)

NCAA is a fucking joke.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not all games were $70 dollars.



No they were in todays terms $120 at least.  People you do realise we are basically in the cheapest era of gaming for a Generation and inflation is a real thing so when comparing to the past you need to adjust.

That being said EA is fucking themselves up again.  They feel they are too big to fall and people will just buy their games.  Unfortunately they are right, people are stupid and will buy a majority of their games which are basically the sports games that have not changed at all for 5-6 years.


----------

